# Schaltplan Ein und Ausgänge



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Hallo,

hat jemand vielleicht ein Schaltbild von den Digitalen Ein/ Ausgängen der S7 314?
Die genaue beizeichnung des Ein/ Ausgangsmodul lautet DI16/DO16xDC24V.
Ich habe das Problem das ich nicht genau weiß wie ich die Ein/ Ausgänge verdrahten muss.

MfG

Torben


----------



## volker (15 September 2005)

findest du im handbuch s7-300 baugruppendaten

http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csFetch&nodeid=8860390&forcedownload=true


----------

